# What plow for ford explorer



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

hi what plow would you recmond for a 1997 What plow for ford explorer 4door with a 4.0
looking to just do my driveway


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

anybody wanna tell me a good plow to run


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Talk to a dealer about what mounts are even available... that may be your best starting place.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Western Suburbanite, Fisher Homesteader, Snoway and Meyers (Drive-Pro or Home Plow) are the only plows that I know of that have mounts for the Explorer.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

ok cool thank you i will look into them


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

If it's an automatic get a huge trans cooler. The v6 transmissions are ticking timebombs as it is.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ult&ct=result&resnum=6&sqi=2&ved=0CFEQ8wIwBQ#

check this one out probably your best bet


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a 1996 Ford explorer that i plowed with all last winter. I used a snowsport plow. I would suggest not using any plow other than a snowsport plow or a snowbear plow. even the major brands personal plows are risky on the explorer because of the torsion bar front suspension. I second the trans cooler though. I have one rated for a motor home on my explorer but I am not plowing with it again this season... this year I bought an f250


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a snowbear on my Mountaineer(same truck as the Explorer) and I like it. It pushes well. I have the 5.0, but the 4.0 has plenty of torque. If plowing anything major, or when it's real slick, I'd plow in low to "lock" the clutch in your transfer case, instead of using the "4wd auto"


----------

